# B&M plow update



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Before the wings !








This is how it looks so far!










Any comments?


----------



## Sourdoh (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: B&M plow update*

Looks great.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: B&M plow update*

Nice wings, looks like they can extend out? Nice weathering too!


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Great looking conversion.

That's a USA "woodside" caboose for the body right?

Would you mind sharing photos (or a link to some if they've already been posted) or the rear of the plow.  I'd like to see what the endbeam/railing piece looks like without the steps.  I'm contemplating modifying two of my USA cabeese...see this thread.


----------



## Guilford Guy (Jan 14, 2008)

Can I borrow it! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif

i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd264/Guilford_Guy/Model%20Stuff/G%20scale/DSC09989.jpg

_(Image exceeds 640px max width (800), changed to link, mod)_


----------



## suleski (Jan 2, 2008)

Your plow is looking nice.  Most wings I've seen all have extra blades on them to help throw snow further away from the tracks.










Scott


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: B&M plow update*

Scott 
Thanks 
How are your wings held open? 
What did you use for the blades on the wings? 
Sean


----------



## suleski (Jan 2, 2008)

The blades are K&S brass  1/2" strips that I cut into pieces and bent.  I use springs from pens for the wings for now - you can bend them out or compress them as needed and they give.  I am still trying to figure out something better though.

Here is a photo of crews in our metal shop installing the blades on the wings for our new single throw plows









This is the first single throw plow we are building for clearing double track main line.  


The wing on the side the snow is thrown to is larger.   This plow will cut a wide swath









I still have to install the metal blade below the coupler.

Scott


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

Scott,
I trust something was plowing last night and early this morning.

Tom


----------



## Art (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom,
Maybe Scott is plowing but right now we have rain and I'm glad of that. I don't plan to ever have a plow on my RR....

Art


----------



## Art (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom,
Maybe Scott is plowing but right now we have rain and I'm glad of that. I don't plan to ever have a plow on my RR....

Art


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Art,

I do like the B&M plow.
It's got just the right amount of weathering and it looks nice.
He did a nice job.
I have entertained the thought, but each time I do I get the chills.

To me it would just something to gather dust as I would have no interest in going out plowing.
I used to get enough of that when I was on the plow team at work as we do Rt. 93 from Braintree to Boston.

But, to others it adds a certain level of operations to their railroad and I can and do appreciate that.
And I must admit that it looks nice in the right kind of snow

We got all rain from early this AM and it is still raining out now and the snow is all melted.

Tom


----------

